# my new puppy!



## robertwsimpson (Nov 1, 2010)

The name's Steve.


----------



## mwcfarms (Nov 1, 2010)

Awe, thats a gorgeous little guy Robert. You and your fiance are so lucky. I love Cavalier King Charles puppies. Nice shot too.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks!


(wife, now!)


----------



## Sisco (Nov 1, 2010)

Fabulous choice of puppy. You now need to get those big soulful eyes looking at you!


----------



## Overread (Nov 1, 2010)

Just make sure you've got a good set of earplugs at night 

Great little dogs they are!


----------



## robertwsimpson (Nov 1, 2010)

like so?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Nov 1, 2010)

he is actually really quiet at night...  he can have the most ear piercing bark when he wants to.


----------



## Overread (Nov 1, 2010)

Curious - the one we had and the general agreement with most owners we met of the same dog agreed that one thing they do do is snore - all night long


----------



## robertwsimpson (Nov 2, 2010)

haha wow that's weird.  Maybe it develops later in life?  He almost never even has his mouth open.  He's very quiet.


----------



## skieur (Nov 3, 2010)

He is really cute and you got some great photos.  My dogs have got progressively larger.  I went from a boxer to an oversize standard Schnauzer to an Airedale.  I think my next move shortly will be toward 2 airedales.

skieur


----------



## Overread (Nov 3, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> haha wow that's weird.  Maybe it develops later in life?  He almost never even has his mouth open.  He's very quiet.



It's more to do with the nose - part of the "squashed nose" image of the breed. He also might start to snort randomly (uncontrolably) and normally putting you hand over the nose helps to end this - far as I can tell/understand its just a quirk that tends to occur and isn't harmful.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Nov 4, 2010)

yeah the squashed face breeds always seem to have snorting issues.  pugs especially.  so far, so good though!

Last time we went to the dog park, there was an awesome great dane there... his shoulders were probably chest high on my wife.  Biggest dog I've ever seen.  I wanted him.  In reality, I'm considering a weimie puppy next.


----------



## Photogirl007 (Nov 4, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love how animals smile at you with their eyes and body language.


----------



## ottor (Nov 8, 2010)

Steve's Da Man !!!

Beautiful pup ...... great pics'... Congrat's ...


r


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 8, 2010)

Cuteness alert!!! I wanna go out and save another one! Congrats on one of the cutest living lil creatures!


----------



## AmberCantrell (Nov 20, 2010)

Lovely image! Congratulations on the new addition to your family. =0D


----------



## Aleena (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow!  Your photos are really great .Very cute dogie you have. Congrats!


----------



## Carlosr (Nov 30, 2010)

very cute puppy.....Nikon is always proved to be a best brand. Please suggest me the Latest model of Nikon I am very interested to buy.

Love u 
Carlos.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Nov 30, 2010)

What in the world?


----------



## debbymiao (Dec 1, 2010)

So cute and seems full of thought on his/her mind.


----------

